# christian outfitting



## fortner12 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am wanting to start a christian based outfitting service in harrison county Mo. I feel that a lot of people can be touched by God threw the outdoors and also it would be pretty nice for christian hunters to have a place to hunt with fellow christians. If anybody out there would be interested in this or has any input on it please let me know. Thank you and God bless


----------



## stlsokar (Mar 27, 2010)

i live on the other side of the state but it would be a good thing


----------



## dodgetruck03 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Christian Outfitting*

Before starting anything, we as christian need to seek God direction/ok for any endeavor we wish to do, because anything or everything this for His glory. In September 2000, God was directing to start a man's ministry for the outdoors; fishing and hunting, He provided the funds to get it started, pointing to purchase a boat, and at that time I knew nothing about boating. The boat that purchased, a (Airboat) would be used on the river system here in Alaska. Getting christian man together can be a problem, especially if God direct you in to an area that only involves man hunting but also opening up who they really are. what I find out, a lot of man will not want too get involved in a christian outfitting or activities where it may involve them opening up and growing in Christ. The man's ministry, God has lead me away from deal with christian man, too dealing with the unsaved and this has been very positive. Succeed should not be your goal, succeed as the world calls succeed, the middle ground, and that is having an intimate relationship with Jesus Christ. God Luck In Christ


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey awsome ideal. It is hard to find a person that is a Christian and loves to hunt as much as you do. I found one at my church as I didn't even now he hunted. I just knew very little about him. I knew that he was all into the web site and filming and editing, as he did our web site and a video for the church to see what the youth group were doing. In fact It was of me when I did freestyle BMX. Then just a few months ago he asked me how my hunting was going. It went from there to now we are a team and good friends that are filming our hunts. Im near Joplin Mo. it would be nice to go somewhere and fellowship with other hunter's. Also film one of our hun't possibly too. Keep me posted. :smile:


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would be interested, I think it would be awesome to work with a ministry like that. im up in Minnesota though, but maybe we can get something worked out. Keep me posted.


----------



## fortner12 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input I haven't been on at in awhile and its awesome to get on here and see such positive input I'm still praying and seeking God on an ministry for the outdoors thank you very much for your input and God bless please if you would keep this in your prayers


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

fortner12 said:


> Thanks for the input I haven't been on at in awhile and its awesome to get on here and see such positive input I'm still praying and seeking God on an ministry for the outdoors thank you very much for your input and God bless please if you would keep this in your prayers


You might check out the link in my signature for Peterson Outdoors. Tron Peterson has started a christian based non-profit organization here in SW MO to take wounded warriors and disabled kids on hunting and fishing trips. The idea is to give them some outdoor therapy while ministering to there spritual needs as well. They put on a wounded warrior deer hunt this past fall that one of the most humbling experiences I have ever had the privledge to be a part of. He would be a good contact for anyone starting a similar endevor.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*hey there guy's*

Where id Harrison county? Is that up by Kansas City? 
Thank You
GOD BLESS


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*hey there guy's*

Where id Harrison county? Is that up by Kansas City? 
Thank You
GOD BLESS


----------



## fortner12 (Mar 16, 2010)

It is harrison county Mo


----------



## buchleiter (Jan 12, 2010)

*I'd love to keep up with this...*

We've been working on a similar calling at New Ground Adventures. I relate many christian outdoorsman to a bow that's drawn and never released - a great deal of stored potential energy that never reaches it target.

I'm starting the process of organizing a Outdoor Christian Ministry Summit here in North Texas as a way to encourage other believers as well as share ideas and resources.

I'll be praying for your vision and look forward to connecting with you.


----------



## shooter 21 (Mar 13, 2010)

God is good amen .i hope every 1 of your dreams and prayers come true its all in his plan to what happens just be patient he will provide in his own time God is good


----------



## fortner12 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow God is good he has showed me so much threw this post and it is simply amazing how much he's already doing in the outdoors. It is amazing to have a personal relationship with the living savior. God has revealed to me a piece of land that I feel would be ideal for what he has put in my heart to do in the outdoors. I am going to be praying for him to reveal to me what he wants me to do with it and where the funds for it will come from. He has showed me that a full out outfitting
Business at this point would be a huge step and that I should start out small and work up but the ground I'm looking at has a small earth contact house on it that would be a awesome cabin or place just for christian outdoors man to get together please keep this in your payers. Thank you so much and God bless.


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

This is something we need , a place where outdoors people like to go and hang out and hunt with great guys that enjoy what God has giving us. I am definatly in on this as soon as it is possible. Thank God for all he has done for us already.


----------



## nfc (Oct 20, 2008)

*Blessings~*

It's great insights~ I would like to introduce dear friend form our church who is in the garment business, if you need any resources and help to produce any forms of outdoor top ware in the furture.

Proverbs 16:3 - " Commit to the LORD whatever yo do, and your plans will succeed." 

Blessings~:star:


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

Check out this link to a pretty cool hunt we did yesterday.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1209791

It was great to be a part of.


----------



## fortner12 (Mar 16, 2010)

God is so awesome. I still can't believe the input I have got from this thread! I thank everyone that has replied to this you have opened my eyes big time! I know that God is at work and he has given me so many ides. I am now praying that God puts someone in my path to help with making things happen someone that God has chosen and has the desire to touch people threw what he has created. The outdoors is God and it is the vey testimony of his power, beauty, and love. Please read romans 1:20! Thanks to all you real men out there that have and are working for the Living God! ( How bout a place on AT for christian hunters!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

I hunt up there some and live less than an hour and a half from Bethany. What exactly are you trying to get going?


----------



## fortner12 (Mar 16, 2010)

floater said:


> I hunt up there some and live less than an hour and a half from Bethany. What exactly are you trying to get going?


Just a place for christians to get together and enjoy the outdoors without any distractions from the evil one. A place where people can come to know the lord and know that they can always come back and have people to support them and to enjoy what God has given us together. If God would will it I think a lot of people could be touched by this and a lot of people brought to the Lord


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*I would*

being a christian enjoy a place to hunt with my brethern.


----------



## ArrowSong (Sep 10, 2009)

*Some good thoughts...*

Hi there! 

There are some good thoughts here, but might I make one suggestion? Why are Christians always trying to segregate from the world? Isn't our commission to "go into all the world and preach the Good News of Jesus Christ"?

Sure, it's nice to hang out with our brothers and sisters in Christ, but we can also continue to mingle and set an example at regular shoots?! If we don't tell them, how will they hear? If we don't show them a better way, how will they know? Maybe we're more effective just living our Christ-lives in the public forum... Just a thought... :smile:

Anyhoo - keep praying about it and see where God is leading... maybe instead of entire shoots or clubs, special retreat weekends or weeks could be set up specifically for Christian Archers to get together...

That being said, I'd love to meet some Canadian Christian Archers up here in Ontario, and have discussions on some sort of web format, and maybe meet up at shoots - that would be AWESOME! :thumbs_up Anyone out there from up my way?!?! 

~Birgit <><


----------



## fortner12 (Mar 16, 2010)

ArrowSong said:


> Hi there!
> 
> There are some good thoughts here, but might I make one suggestion? Why are Christians always trying to segregate from the world? Isn't our commission to "go into all the world and preach the Good News of Jesus Christ"?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input everyone. Me and my wife have decided to give this matter a lot more prayer and to seek Gods will awile more before we start anything. Our dream is to provide an outfitting service that is christian based not to force our beliefs on anyone but to have them present at all time we would like to provide an opportunity for non christians to come and hunt in a place that they can see the lords servants at work and see what christians are really about with out all the stereotypes. At this time and point in our lives we are unable to start this ministries financial but we know that God is in control and could make this happen at anytime. Please keep us in your prayers and we will keep you posted on what God is doing thank you so so much and God bless


----------



## ArrowSong (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update, fortner12 - will definitely keep you guys in my prayers! Please do follow up on here - would love to hear what God is doing for you! 

All the best - keep being a blessing, and be blessed! :angel:

~B. <><


----------



## Takeyouthhuntin (Aug 8, 2009)

*Fatherless youth outdoors ministry*

I have a ministry taking fatherless youth hunting and fishing on a monthly basis at no cost to them.We have summer camps and such i am here in Dallas,Texas and would love to host anyone who comes to Texas.gaonow.com My number is 817-724-2769 Ken


----------



## buchleiter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Good work...*



Takeyouthhuntin said:


> I have a ministry taking fatherless youth hunting and fishing on a monthly basis at no cost to them.We have summer camps and such i am here in Dallas,Texas and would love to host anyone who comes to Texas.gaonow.com My number is 817-724-2769 Ken


I've been on a trip with Ken. His heart for youth is huge - if your coming to Texas (or looking for an excuse to!) - give him a call.


----------



## fortis venator (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm a long time hunter but new to AT. I grew up knowing ABOUT the Lord in church, but it was through hunting and fishing that the Lord led me to KNOW him. My passion has always been to share outdoor experiences with others for the sanctification of all involved. 

Glad there are others out there with the same passion. I'm currently working with a camp owner in North Alabama to develop a father/son bowhunting program for the camp geared toward bowhunting dads wanting to introduce this art to their kids. This will be our first year and we'll see what the Lord does but I'm excited to be pursuing this opportunity. 

It's encouraging reading your posts and knowing I'm not the only one the Lord has touched with this desire


----------



## fortner12 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats awesome God is good and faithfull. let me know what happens with the camp that is awesome.


----------

